# Resin Model Repair? How?



## ModelN00b (Aug 27, 2008)

I was combing over a new model of the USS Defiant (Star Trek, hardle a model it's one piece but I need practice painting) when I noticed something. Aside from a few tiny imperfections it looked fine but then I noticed something. A larger bubble took out part of one of the forward weapons (Pulse Phaser Cannon things).
The undamaged one is just a tiny tube shaped thing sticking out of the underside towards the front. The damaged one seems to lack the back of the tube.
Here's an example I drew up (since I can't find a camera):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v58/PlayBoxCube/examplemodel.jpg
Here's a schematic showing where the bubble damage is:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v58/PlayBoxCube/defiantexample.jpg

Basically I've got to not only fill in a tiny bit but somehow get back the weapons tube thing... repaired and tube shaped.


----------



## ModelN00b (Aug 27, 2008)

This whole thread might be a mistake. That might be the point where I'm supposed to stick the stand thing. It's kind of poor placement IMO. I'd rather have a hole in an area that doesn't obstruct as much like in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

This will solve all your problems:
http://www.avesstudio.com/Products/Apoxie_Sculpt/apoxie_sculpt.html


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Apoxie Sculpt..Even for a newbie.. your friend it is.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

As mentioned, rebuild what areas you can w/some sort of putty and use sheet and tube-stock styrene from your local hobby shop. I imagine there are a couple versions of Evergreen's tube stock that should work for the tube details if they're gone.


----------



## ModelN00b (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I don't know if it's for the stand anymore. For one it's about half the needed size for the stand and the stand itself doesn't have a hole for the middle part that leads to the ship itself. XP

Well, I think I'll putty it and drill a hole somewhere else. Maybe skip the stand entirely.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Aves or Wave Black CA if it's a smallish hole. 

Fill, shape, sand. Repeat as needed. Finish it off with some Mr. Surfacer 500 for the truly tiny holes and off you go.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Nevermind


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

DL Matthys said:


> As you may see NOOb,
> 
> There is a complacency of low standards to accept air bubbles in a lot of garage kit castings as normal. More common than you think when your fellow modelers answers come back for you accept a faulty casting with a putty it up solution.
> 
> ...


Don, he didn't ask about replacing the kit, he asked about fixing a bubble. Did it ever dawn on you that we aren't a buncha idiots blithfully filling crappy castings with putty but are simply answering his question? Get off the horse Don.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

DL Matthys said:


> As you may see NOOb,
> 
> There is a complacency of low standards to accept air bubbles in a lot of garage kit castings as normal. More common than you think when your fellow modelers answers come back for you accept a faulty casting with a putty it up solution.
> 
> ...


Don - stop being insulting of others. The condescending attitude of yours is grating on the nerves and old hat on your part. There's no "complacency of low standards" here and as Rob/kylwell pointed out we were answernig his question.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ModelN00b said:


> Well I don't know if it's for the stand anymore. For one it's about half the needed size for the stand and the stand itself doesn't have a hole for the middle part that leads to the ship itself. XP


Well, the area in your diagram you show isn't where a stand would go - as you originally surmised it's a weapons emitter. The stand should go in the center of gravity area, most likely the center of the "circle" on the underside of the hull. 

And what does "XP" mean? 


> Well, I think I'll putty it and drill a hole somewhere else. Maybe skip the stand entirely.


Again, you can also use some Evergreen rod stock to make another emitter, as needed.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Nevermind


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

All chest thumping aside, Don, so long as you keep from insulting others - no matter how subtle you might think you're being - you're violating TOS. Constantly insulting other members isn't accepted here. 

You're right about me not ordering from you in quite some time, as well. There's a reason for that, but I'm not going to get in to it here. I only address that particular issue since you did so directly to me.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Ratchet.

Wrench.

Pliers.

DLM.

What do they all have in common?

Sorry Jeff, but this fecal matter really over-torques my head bolts...


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Nevermind...For I am withdrawing every post I made at this forum.
Tips, pictures, original art and all opinions both fair and unbalanced as some would perceive.
Happy Modeling!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

DL Matthys said:


> I WILL MAKE THIS PERFECTLY CLEAR
> 
> *>SNIP!<*
> 
> It just so happens I don't like Jeff...My shot was intended for Jeff. We both do have differences and we went to another venue to vent those differences.


*And let me make this perfectly clear -* 

One more attack on any member here at Hobby Talk and you're gone. If you've got a personal problem w/me - or anyone else, for that matter - , you need to take it to email or PM.


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

DL Matthys said:


> Nevermind...For I am withdrawing every post I made at this forum.
> Tips, pictures, original art and all opinions both fair and unbalanced as some would perceive.
> Happy Modeling!


Well, this is fun!

And another example of why one should always save images, comments, and entire discussion threads if they interest you. You just never know what might happen to them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've never tried Aves but I've heard that there are some adhesion problems (that is, its ability to stick to other substances besides itself).

Magic Sculpt is a two-part putty that is not only cohesive (sticks to itself) but adhesive as well. I use rubbing alcohol or water with a paint brush, sculpting tool, or fingers to help smooth and add detail. It is available from http://thecompleatsculptor.com/ and is definitely worth a try.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I've never used AVES, either, but have heard a lot of good stuff about it. Same w/Magic Sculpt. 

I use Tamiya Modeling Putty. It's currently OOP, but my Local Hobby Shop guy at Rail & Sprue Hobbies in Jacksonville, AR, says that Tamiya is working on re-formulating or some such. He told me about two or three weeks back that we should see it back for ordering in around the end of the year. Good news for me 'cause I'm finishing up my second-to-last tube of the stuff! 




Quintillus said:


> Well, this is fun!


So much for "sticking to your guns". Now we're at "I'm taking my ball and going home!" Not the first time that it's happened here. I had no problem w/his opinion on the quality of resin kits 'cause it's his opinion no matter how much I disagree with it. It was the delivery and blanket insult to the membership as a whole that was a violation of the TOS as well as the spirit of The Hobby. 


> And another example of why one should always save images, comments, and entire discussion threads if they interest you. You just never know what might happen to them.


Yeppers.


----------

